# Tiny little fish, Huge attitude



## paradise (Jan 13, 2006)

Finally got a nice little session in my 20g planted tank, some decent shots of my two (out of three) apistos. The third one is still in hiding.

A. cacatuoides "Triple red"









A. viejita









And here is a bonus shot. This guy is so obnoxious for a less than 2" fish, he does stand offs with me as I am taking pics. I am learning to love his 'tude. Bad A$$ little fish.


----------



## graedog (Jul 10, 2004)

*Cool*

Great pics

I love the almost head on shot
Really really cool

Graeme


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

Excellent pictures


----------

